# Thin Blue Line Question



## copscopsme (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone know the policy or laws on The Thin Blue Line stickers and plates? I graduated the reserve academy but am not currently an officer. Can I display my sticker?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

No, it's a five year felony and loss of license for 30 days if you display thin blue line memorabilia and are not a police officer.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I use the "Thin Orange Line" plate & stickers to show my support for the Highway Dept. heroes. (Also shows solidarity for Shaw's workers).


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

How did you goto the academy without a department sponsoring you? :-s I though they stopped that self sponoring.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> There's no penalty if you display it, except being called a wannabee / whacker, and getting your car keyed and egged by the local reprobates.
> 
> Buy a nice set of ventvisors instead. Summer is almost here.


:dito:


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Fernald School? I need a room.


----------



## copscopsme (Feb 12, 2006)

copscopsme said:


> Anyone know the policy or laws on The Thin Blue Line stickers and plates? I graduated the reserve academy but am not currently an officer. Can I display my sticker?


Thanks, I will wait to put the sticker on until I get on another job as an officer. I don't want to be a "wanna be", I just like the comradely of it.

Thanks again.:lol:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ventvisors? Yuck.... Buy a set of nice glasspacks!!


----------



## BPD110 (Jan 14, 2006)

j809 said:


> No, it's a five year felony and loss of license for 30 days if you display thin blue line memorabilia and are not a police officer.


I also heard that if you own a Crown Vic for your P.O.V. you have to register w/ the whacker offender registry board ...which is only a misdemeanor :icon_hum:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Or you can buy a Roush Mustang when you are maxed out in 7 yrs.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

BPD110 said:


> I also heard that if you own a Crown Vic for your P.O.V. you have to register w/ the whacker offender registry board ...which is only a misdemeanor :icon_hum:


:lol: Another thing how come people have the Thin Blue Line Plates on their Personal Vehicles and they don't have Green Plates? ](*,)


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

Here's an idea...Why bother with the thin blue line sticker? Why advertise your profession if you are a cop. In my experience I find that most people don't like cops. Why risk getting your car keyed, which happened to me even without the stupid sticker. How about carry your Id with you so if you get pulled over you have that. Other than that WHY ADVERTISE?


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I agree. why advertise. (although I am guilty with my MPA but thats it) I dont want to be a target off the job..

Also, in response to BPD110, Never take advise from a guy who has a crown vic with blue lights, a push bar and a laptop stand in his POV!!!!!!!! 
lol


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Blueflu1 said:


> I agree. why advertise. (although I am guilty with my MPA but thats it) I dont want to be a target off the job..
> 
> Also, in response to BPD110, Never take advise from a guy who has a crown vic with blue lights, a push bar and a laptop stand in his POV!!!!!!!!
> lol


You never know when your going to have to stop someone off duty...

P.S. You should also log off before you leave work.

BPD110 ](*,)


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

maybe a set of racing stripes....blue in color? to match the glasspacks?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Myself I display the huge blue balls sticker in my window....works good with the male cops as they can relate, most female cops that pull me over beat me with a night stick and give me the swollen black and blue balls.

http://teamblueballs.tripod.com/blue-balls-shirt-color2.jpg


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I hang a pistol from my rear view mirror to show 2 things:
1. I'm the po-po, so don't f*ck with me.
2. I don't take kindly to aggresive driving.


----------



## BUBBA87 (Feb 23, 2005)

copscopsme said:


> Anyone know the policy or laws on The Thin Blue Line stickers and plates? I graduated the reserve academy but am not currently an officer. Can I display my sticker?


 Have you been sworn as a reserve officer in your dept. If so, it would be ok to display the sticker.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Killjoy said:


> I hang a pistol from my rear view mirror to show 2 things:
> 1. I'm the po-po, so don't f*ck with me.
> 2. I don't take kindly to aggresive driving.


:L: :L:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

No stickers on my car...why be a target? If you want to advertise your profession...be a fireman.


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

BUBBA87 said:


> Have you been sworn as a reserve officer in your dept. If so, it would be ok to display the sticker.


i've been told that they dont mean jack shit anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

I do not give respect to the people with the thin blue line stickers. you can get those on-line.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

campus police love those blue line plates. they all got them.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

djgj200 said:


> campus police love those blue line plates. they all got them.


They're real cops.

You're Not

How many do you have on your car?


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Much like dcs said.. I dont have any of that stuff on my car. I dont mind people knowing im the guy that gives citations out (the cruiser in the driveway usually gives it away), it aint like they are gonna do anything to me  , but I dont need people coming up asking law-related questions when im in my lexus.. ok its a taurus  . It's bad enough I even come close to a stop in my cruiser (always on break.. never on duty) and people are flocking to my window 'uh sir.. i got in a car accident BUT it was his fault can you help..' 'excuse me.. is it legal to do....' 'do you know so-and-so' etc, etc. *Jesus leave me alone im on* *break*.

I dont need these people flocking to my taurus as well. Besides it helps me avoid waving to every single fireman that thinks because I am a police officer I give a shit about them. Oh, did I say that? :ninja: :twisted:


----------



## Home Wood (Oct 12, 2006)

I used to display my tag and sticker proudly, but they are on every other car down here in NC and it's like they lost all meaning. When a car load of thugs drives by with one on it just ticks me off. I don't have them on any more. I was thinking about getting the phrase "the thin blue line" in cursive as a sticker for the back window of the truck, but we'll see.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's one I saw today Thin Blue line Plate, Radar Detector on dash and person driving is not a cop. I agree I think the meaning of the whole thing has been lost. It's a shame just like everything else in life stupid people end up screwing it up.


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

last week I saw one on some POS electrical worker's van! man, that was funny...


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

I believe it is 90-6 failure to display a front plate (if two issued)... I cited a kid who had a blue line plate in the front.... look on his face was priceless!


----------



## TacEntry1 (Nov 29, 2006)

I liked the idea at first - the small sticker for POLICE OFFICERS - it was a nice subtle piece - as with anything it got WAY out of control. I've been an Army MP, a civilian Police Officer and have worked as a CO for the last 6 years. The minute I started seeing Correctional Officers (and I are one) putting those things all over thier cars - It was all over for me. When I saw the sparkies/EMT's had the red lines... C'mon... That's gay.:sb:


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

> Correctional Officers *(and I are one)*


What?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Fox 25 did a piece last month about the TBL plates and how cops were putting them on the front of thier cars in lui of a MA Plate. They photographed personal cars at police stations all over metro Boston and some on SP vehicles.

They tried to buy a plate at a police supply store in Dedham but the guy was smart enough not to sell one to the reporter. 

I wouldn't put a TBL plate or sticker on my car simply because I don't like stickers on my car and I am to lazy to replace my front plate. I do have a MPA sticker on the back window but that is it.


----------



## ferus fidelitas (Aug 23, 2005)

save your money - too many people have those things who are not police officers - simply show your credentials


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

masscopguy said:


> Fox 25 did a piece last month about the TBL plates and how cops were putting them on the front of thier cars in lui of a MA Plate. They photographed personal cars at police stations all over metro Boston and some on SP vehicles.
> 
> They tried to buy a plate at a police supply store in Dedham but the guy was smart enough not to sell one to the reporter.
> 
> I wouldn't put a TBL plate or sticker on my car simply because I don't like stickers on my car and I am to lazy to replace my front plate. I do have a MPA sticker on the back window but that is it.


GOOD OLD AAA....your supposed to only have them if your a sworn officer. You have to present you ID to obtain one.


----------



## ferus fidelitas (Aug 23, 2005)

on a related topic... how do police in other states, particularly southern states, treat children of police officers who are there for college....? I hear very negative things about W.V.State Police... its like they have absolutely nothing to do but screw over anyone that they can for a stat... cop, cop's wife, cop's child, etc... are the other southern states, or any other place else like that ? I heard that Plympton, Lakeville, Lexington and Middleboro Police Departments in Massachusetts have the same "stats over brotherhood" philosophy...don't hear much good about EPO's on trivial offenses that an off duty cop may have comitted unintentionally either..They all have way too much time on their hands in my opinion and can't relate to most other cops... State PD is good... seems like dinky towns that still have part timers can't relate to most of us and think that the job is all about screwing others over just to "prove" themselves... absolutely wrong and misguided - there are good and bad people.. the job is about good judgement, fairness and discretion - not about stats.... .. get a life and a hobby until you see the big picture.. see copswritingcops.com... Cops like that do little 911 - they have their way too much empty time on their hands and questionable judgement due to their limited practical experience.. just my opinion... "Cops" that lack practical discretion, just to "prove" themselves, raise one of my eyebrows... They have no real sense of being a true cop or of brotherhood professional courtesy


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

TacEntry1 said:


> I liked the idea at first - the small sticker for POLICE OFFICERS - it was a nice subtle piece - as with anything it got WAY out of control. I've been an Army MP, a civilian Police Officer and have worked as a CO for the last 6 years. The minute I started seeing Correctional Officers (and I are one) putting those things all over thier cars - It was all over for me. When I saw the sparkies/EMT's had the red lines... C'mon... That's gay.:sb:


EMT's have the thin white line sticker, actually. I just have a little star of life on my car.

... I admit, I also have a tiny thin blue line which my ex put on my car saying it was a sign of respect to him or something. I'm thinking that's gonna come off.

His truck had the blue line plate and like 8 pd related stickers. big advertisement


----------



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

The first time I pull a vehicle over that has a TBL sticker on it, and the person inside has no buisness having a TBL sticker on their vehicle... it is going to be ripped off on my way back to my cruiser, after I hand them thier citation.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

i've noticed a lot of cars in the parking lot at work with TBL stickers. Some, I know are cops who also work as EMT's or dispatchers for us. Some aren't, but have been in EMS forever and are close to lots of cops. 

I'm not sure of the deal for who's got what and why. I know when i'm on 93 driving to work I see them all over the place


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> No stickers on my car...why be a target? If you want to advertise your profession...be a fireman.


Hey, I resemble that comment. Not being a police officer, I wouldn't have known what the MPA sticker was until I was told. Looks like a sticker for a country club or something. Low key, which I'm guessing is no accident.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I have the thin blue thong in my back window.


----------



## ferus fidelitas (Aug 23, 2005)

real, experienced, police officers ask for credentials... the blue line stickers are a farce...
save your money


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Why can't someone lock this dumb ass thread?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Ok will do....


----------

